# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  T-bol Is It Good For Sprinters

## darrellbradford

Hey I Was Thinking About Taking A Cycle Of T-bol Cause I Heard That It Is Good For Sprinters And Give You A Good Amount Of Endurance And Speed If I Could Get Some Input I Would Appreciatte It Let Me Know If This Is A Good Idea

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> Hey I Was Thinking About Taking A Cycle Of T-bol Cause I Heard That It Is Good For Sprinters And Give You A Good Amount Of Endurance And Speed If I Could Get Some Input I Would Appreciatte It Let Me Know If This Is A Good Idea



its not bad

----------


## darrellbradford

I was wondering will it get me faster and with a lot of endurance to hold my max speed and also just it give you the puffy look and put on a lot of weight

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> I was wondering will it get me faster and with a lot of endurance to hold my max speed and also just it give you the puffy look and put on a lot of weight


NOPE, what will get you faster is doing more acc/top speed/speed end work.

----------


## darrellbradford

i was wondering mr buckeyfootball it seems like you know a lot does it get you stronger to drop times you are not giving me specific details you are giving me one word answers if there are actually in sprinters out there that have used it could you tell me how it went

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> i was wondering mr buckeyfootball it seems like you know a lot does it get you stronger to drop times you are not giving me specific details you are giving me one word answers if there are actually in sprinters out there that have used it could you tell me how it went



dude steroids dont make you faster, thats the answer to ur question. will it get you stronger yes.

----------


## spywizard

y0ou can't take a long distance runner and make him into a sprinter.. and vis versa.. know what you are good at.. and develop..

Tbol has many studies showing that has been used by runners.. but runners also claim winny is a great aas.. however many on this board have the 1st hand experience that winny will dry out the joints and make running painful.. 

hope that helps

----------


## spywizard

with aas, recovery time is greated shortened.. thus making over training a real possibility.. so be carefull

----------


## Cdub

its good stuff. I used 40mg for 7 weeks. at aroung 6 i had to stop cause of cramping and sore legs. I would say for a sprinter 20mg for 8weeks would be good. Sprinters do not need bodybuilding dosages.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> its good stuff. I used 40mg for 7 weeks. at aroung 6 i had to stop cause of cramping and sore legs. I would say for a sprinter 20mg for 8weeks would be good. Sprinters do not need bodybuilding dosages.



yep 40mg is too much for a speed guy, ill say 15-20mg would be great.

----------


## darrellbradford

i was wondering do i use that everyday or every other day.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> i was wondering do i use that everyday or every other day.


20ed that should do the trick with 3 strength training days and 3 intense sprint days

----------


## darrellbradford

I have used winny and it didn't dry out my joints it brought back a lot of my fast twitch muscle fibers so most of the guys are here are probably bodybuilders not runners but i had a good experience with ie





> y0ou can't take a long distance runner and make him into a sprinter.. and vis versa.. know what you are good at.. and develop..
> 
> Tbol has many studies showing that has been used by runners.. but runners also claim winny is a great aas.. however many on this board have the 1st hand experience that winny will dry out the joints and make running painful.. 
> 
> hope that helps

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> I have used winny and it didn't dry out my joints it brought back a lot of my fast twitch muscle fibers so most of the guys are here are probably bodybuilders not runners but i had a good experience with ie



well go for it, ill never use winny again pulled/tore my hammy everytime.

----------


## Badgerman

I would try anavar first........will lean you out more which gives you greater strength to mass ratio.........most sprinters see a half second drop in 100 metres from steroid use ........ask Ben Johnson if steroids make you faster.......but like stated above.........it makes your recovery faster........therefore you can handle tougher workouts........anavar is better on the tendons than winny

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> I would try anavar first........will lean you out more which gives you greater strength to mass ratio.........most sprinters see a half second drop in 100 metres from steroid use........ask Ben Johnson if steroids make you faster.......but like stated above.........it makes your recovery faster........therefore you can handle tougher workouts........anavar is better on the tendons than winny



read speed trap bud, cf said that steroids use played very lil in ben johnson success, they dont get you faster if that was the case everyone would be fast. we need to encourage people to train harder before taking the easy way out.

----------


## Badgerman

> read speed trap bud, cf said that steroids use played very lil in ben johnson success, they dont get you faster if that was the case everyone would be fast. we need to encourage people to train harder before taking the easy way out.


I know what you're saying But look at Tim Montgomery and how once the Balco deal went down he couldn't even make a final.
You take the genetically gifted train them right with the right chemicals and voila Olympians

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> I know what you're saying But look at Tim Montgomery and how once the Balco deal went down he couldn't even make a final.
> You take the genetically gifted train them right with the right chemicals and voila Olympians


steroids made tim faster bc he needed the extra strength.

----------


## Cdub

> I know what you're saying But look at Tim Montgomery and how once the Balco deal went down he couldn't even make a final.
> You take the genetically gifted train them right with the right chemicals and voila Olympians


You are like a bad coach, some ok advice but for the most part you have no idea what you are talking about. TIm was already world class. Did the juice make him stronger yes, but he also had the best coach on the planet at the time, Charlie francis. You really need to read speed trap. 
Your advice on anavar is good, i would recommend that but if you dont know how to train smart you still gonna be running 11 flat. If your arent able to run 10.1 or below naturally then aas aint gonna make you an olympian, unless you are from iraq.

----------


## darrellbradford

That was a good reply this buckeye guy has been saying this kind of stuff the whole time he has been on here like he is a steroid specialist.I know what you are saying in running steroids has a big part and also training of course if you don't train hard the steroids are not going to work but the harder that you train the better you are going to get and the steroids are going to give you that extra boost.In ben johnson they played a big part in his success he must read to many books.If it didn't play into a lot of success a lot of people in sports wouldn't be using them today and i mean everyone people that you wouldn't think would be on them.But i didn't make this whole discussion a big fight i just wanted to know about tbol and how does it work

----------


## Badgerman

> You are like a bad coach, some ok advice but for the most part you have no idea what you are talking about. TIm was already world class. Did the juice make him stronger yes, but he also had the best coach on the planet at the time, Charlie francis. You really need to read speed trap. 
> Your advice on anavar is good, i would recommend that but if you dont know how to train smart you still gonna be running 11 flat. If your arent able to run 10.1 or below naturally then aas aint gonna make you an olympian, unless you are from iraq.



If Charlie is the greatest why did Maurice Greene dominate for so long........there are several great sprint coaches.........several world class guys..........and maybe it comes down to who has the best chemist.
And where is Tim now without steroids ?
I do see Marion has made abig comeback.......new designer steroid out ?

----------


## Badgerman

> steroids made tim faster bc he needed the extra strength.


exactly.......steroids made tim faster.......steroids made marion faster.......steroids made ben faster.......steroids(t-bol) made the east germans faster........in fact there is specific information as to how the e germans would time their short t-bol cycles and specific stats showing the improvements in performance

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> exactly.......steroids made tim faster.......steroids made marion faster.......steroids made ben faster.......steroids(t-bol) made the east germans faster........in fact there is specific information as to how the e germans would time their short t-bol cycles and specific stats showing the improvements in performance




do u have those stats

----------


## buckeyefootball4

i many friends who take steroids and they are big and strong but still cant run 4.4. also they do speed work.

----------


## Badgerman

> do u have those stats


man alive.......I'll have to do some digging.......it's around

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> man alive.......I'll have to do some digging.......it's around



thanks

----------


## Badgerman

> i many friends who take steroids and they are big and strong but still cant run 4.4. also they do speed work.


4.4 is really fast.
You know.......what did that huge TE run for the combine......4.38

still looking for the german stuff

----------


## Badgerman

here's one

http://www.mesomorphosis.com/downloa...20athletes.pdf

----------


## buckeyefootball4

if i can remember i think charlie mention something like 3 weeks on 3 weeks off that sounds pretty good

----------


## Badgerman

Optimum size for sprinting is what........160 or so?........that's why the corners are the fastest.......Ben looked big but he weighed what....167?

----------


## Badgerman

I'm not convinced the oralT floating around is the real stuff......
That's why I think Anavar might be better.

----------


## Badgerman

There seems to be more bloat with oral-T than you would expect for a non-aromatizing compound.

----------


## Badgerman

heres the link again in case yoy missed it


http://www.mesomorphosis.com/downloa...20athletes.pdf

----------


## Cdub

> If Charlie is the greatest why did Maurice Greene dominate for so long........there are several great sprint coaches.........several world class guys..........and maybe it comes down to who has the best chemist.
> And where is Tim now without steroids ?
> I do see Marion has made abig comeback.......new designer steroid out ?



John Smith (maurice's coach) Trained with Charlie Francis. Alot of these coaches training principles are taken from charlie's

----------


## Cdub

> if i can remember i think charlie mention something like 3 weeks on 3 weeks off that sounds pretty good


that was for dbol , to reduce bloat

----------


## J.S.N.

oral t-bol was the main doping agent of the east german sprinters when they were dominant... over black sprinters. so yeah i'd say it works.

----------


## TestTubeBaby

Charlie Francis is the last man any of you need to listen to. Dayum, all you Charlie Francis gurus! sh!!!!!!t!

----------


## TestTubeBaby

there is no set optimum weight for a sprinter. each runner is different.

----------


## TestTubeBaby

Uhhh, where do you think Charlie got his shit from? Many coaches take main ideas and work them to what they think is advantageous for their athletes and incorporate their own ideas as well. A lot of athletes are guinea pigs for new training methods, and they don't even know it.

----------


## Badgerman

> John Smith (maurice's coach) Trained with Charlie Francis. Alot of these coaches training principles are taken from charlie's


And they all got alot of their ideas from Verkoshansky etc etc.........it's just using the right kind of training for the individual......to say Charlie Francis is the only artist around is just plain nuts.........this reminds me of horses........get one great one and all of a sudden you taught everybody how to train a horse.
Similar to Jay Schroeder.......one freak with Archuleta........now he's the know it all

----------


## lk24

> I would try anavar first........will lean you out more which gives you greater strength to mass ratio.........most sprinters see a half second drop in 100 metres from steroid use........ask Ben Johnson if steroids make you faster.......but like stated above.........it makes your recovery faster........therefore you can handle tougher workouts........anavar is better on the tendons than winny


half second drop in the 100m my ass...

----------

